# Venison SS second attempt



## riclark (Nov 22, 2015)

image.jpg



__ riclark
__ Nov 22, 2015





Thawing out 10# venison for another attempt at some SS. Any hints or recipes for a garlic/pepper sausage? Cooking this batch in a MES. Thanks!


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 23, 2015)

RC, use the search bar above for recipes and tips for venison summer sausage.


----------



## riclark (Nov 26, 2015)

[













image.jpg



__ riclark
__ Nov 26, 2015












After searching I found a great tutorial. Mixed and stuffed Tuesday afternoon, smoked yesterday. Turned out better than any SS kit I've ever used. I need to look the thread up to give credit.


----------



## riclark (Nov 26, 2015)

Well, didn't load all the pics...Recipe and directions from rnyboy. HAPPY THANKSGIVING!


----------

